# Netzteil angeblich nicht kaputt - PC startet nicht



## nikk o. laus (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich hab ein beQuiet P10 850W. Ich habe es vor 3 Wochen schon einmal eingesendet, da der PC mit diesem Netzteil nicht mehr Startet, nur manchmal mit komischen "Tricks". Mit einem anderen Netzteil, welches laut Aussagen hier im Forum keine Schutzschaltungen hat, läuft der PC problemlos.

Ich bekam das NT wieder zurück: "Das Netzteil weist keinen Defekt auf.(...) Bitte andere PC-Komponenten testen!!!"

Wieder eingebaut alles lief - bis vor einer Woche. Ich musste den Startknopf (am Gehäuse UND Mainboard das selbe verhalten) mehrmals drücken. Dies funktioniert ein bis zwei mal, danach geht der PC nicht mehr an. Wenn ich nun den Netzschalter ausschalte geht der PC ganz kurz an. Es klackt hörbar. Wenn ich den Netzschalter wieder anschalte läuft der PC sofort  -jedoch nur manchmal.

Ich habe sonst im Betrieb keinerlei Probleme.
System: 
i7 3930k
Asus Rampage IV Formula
EVGA GTX 770
2 HDDs
2 SSDs
WaKü mit Lüftersteuerung

Ich bleibe bei der Annahme, dass das NT kaputt ist. Was meint ihr?

Danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2013)

Hast du mal den Power Button abgesteckt und stattdessen den Resetbutton zum einschalten verwendet?

Was für externe Komponenten (USB!) nutzt du?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (11. Dezember 2013)

Das kann man so schlecht sagen. 

Wie ja bereits in der Antwort drin stand: Am besten mal das Netzteil mit anderen PC Komponenten (also in einen anderen PC verbauen) testen. 
Sollte das dann nicht klappen wird es zu 100% das Netzteil sein.

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das Mainboard eine Macke hat. Das der PC nicht bootet könnte dann daran liegen, dass der "Power Good Delay" zu kurz ist
und somit das "Power Good Signal" nicht frühzeitig erkannt wird. Dein anderes - wohl schlechteres Netzteil - hat zwar auch ein "Power Good Signal" braucht aber
wahrscheinlich für die Ausgabe des Signals weniger Zeit. Das kann daran liegen, dass Schutzschaltungen etc. fehlen. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste die max. Delay Zeit zwischen 100ms und 500ms liegen - also eigentlich mehr als genug Zeit. 

Es kann auch gut sein, dass BeQuiet bei ihren Test die max. Delay Zeit nicht festgelegt ist - wenn sie überhaupt geprüft wird. 
Dies könnte auf ein Hardwaredefekt des Netzteiles (mglw. sogar des Mainboards hinweisen).

Ansonsten könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen wo (Bis auf einen *Kabelbruch* oder ähnliches) der Fehler liegen sollte. Da das Netzteil allen Anschein nach ja öfters mal funktioniert. 
-> Daher auch überprüfen ob das Netzteilkabel einen Kabelbruch hat

Und am besten mal den Power Knopf (vom Gehäuse) komplett abhängen. Wenn der kaputt sein sollte, dann schaltet sich der PC auch direkt ab bzw. startet erst garnicht.

Mehr würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei der Annahme, dass das NT kaputt ist. Was meint ihr?


 
Muss nicht.
Das BeQuiet kann einfach sensibel auf den Hausstrom reagieren und dann aktiviert eine Schutzschaltung und der Rechner startet nicht.
Teste den Rechner mal an einem anderen Stromnetz.


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss nicht.
> Das BeQuiet kann einfach sensibel auf den Hausstrom reagieren und dann aktiviert eine Schutzschaltung und der Rechner startet nicht.
> Teste den Rechner mal an einem anderen Stromnetz.


Etwas hat mal den FI-Schalter (300mA) in meiner Etage rausgehauen. Seitdem gibt es das Problem


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

850 Watt ist nicht wenig.
Wenn du den Rechner startest dann zieht das Netzteil für einen Bruchteil sehr viel Ampere um anlaufen zu können.
Wenn jetzt die Spannung im Hausnetz nicht stabil ist dann löst eine Schutzschaltung im Netzteil aus und das war es dann eben.
Das Netzteil selbst kann dafür aber nichts. Es macht nur das was es machen soll.

Und BeQuiet hat das Netzteil eben bei sich getestet und es läuft für sie einwandfrei. Die kennen natürlich dein Hausnetz nicht.

Wieso muss es eigentlich ein 850 Watt Netzteil sein?
Ich würde tippen wenn du ein kleineres Netzteil nimmst wirst du die Probleme nicht haben.


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Dezember 2013)

Was mich wundert ist, dass der Fehler 2-3 Wochen nachdem ich das NT zurück bekam wiederkam.



SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Und am besten mal den Power Knopf (vom Gehäuse) komplett abhängen. Wenn der kaputt sein sollte, dann schaltet sich der PC auch direkt ab bzw. startet erst garnicht.



Der Powerknopf funktionierte mit dem Ersatz-NT problemlos.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist, dass der Fehler 2-3 Wochen nachdem ich das NT zurück bekam wiederkam.



Dafür gibt es verschiedene Vermutungen.



nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Der Powerknopf funktionierte mit dem Ersatz-NT problemlos.


 
Was für ein Netzteil ist das denn?


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil ist das denn?


Xilence 480 xp.
Ich weiss wie kacke der Chinaböller ist, aber es funktioniert ja damit.
Ich kann den Power-Knopf, das Stromkabel und das Hausnetz (1997 und hat noch nie Mucken gemacht) ausschließen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Natürlich funktioniert das Xilence. 
Denn es hat keine Schutzschaltungen. 
Du kannst statt des FI Schutzschalters auch einen Alu Streifen in die Leitung stopfen und dem Xilence ist es egal.

Das Bequiet löst eine Schutzschaltung aus weil mit deinem Hausnetz was nicht in Ordnung ist.
Nimm den Rechner mal zu einem Freund mit oder sonst wo hin und teste ihn an einem anderen Ort.


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Natürlich funktioniert das Xilence.
> Denn es hat keine Schutzschaltungen.
> Du kannst statt des FI Schutzschalters auch einen Alu Streifen in die Leitung stopfen und dem Xilence ist es egal.





nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mit einem anderen Netzteil, welches laut Aussagen hier im Forum keine Schutzschaltungen hat, läuft der PC problemlos.


 
Ich teste das NT an einem anderen PC und in einem anderen Stromnetz.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

Und schmeiß das Xilence weg.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss nicht.
> Das BeQuiet kann einfach sensibel auf den Hausstrom reagieren und dann aktiviert eine Schutzschaltung und der Rechner startet nicht.
> Teste den Rechner mal an einem anderen Stromnetz.


 
Das hast du dir sehr schön ausgedacht. Äußerst fantasievoll. Das besagte NT arbeitet laut Datenblatt bei 100V - 240V. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Netzspannung bei ihm zuhause unter 100V fällt, ohne dass der Rest irgendwo an der Leitung abfällt und das Haus abfackelt? Oder über 240V steigt ohne das alle Geräte bei ihm Funken sprühen? Das ist absolut ausgeschlossen!!! Weiterhin hat selbst ein Bequiet-NT keine Schutzschaltungen, um eine instabile Spannungsversorgung zu erkennen. Ganz im Gegenteil, solange die Eingangsspannung zwischen angegebenen Werten liegt, arbeitet das NT als ob nichts wäre.



Threshold schrieb:


> 850 Watt ist nicht wenig.
> Wenn du den Rechner startest dann zieht das Netzteil für einen Bruchteil sehr viel Ampere um anlaufen zu können.



Auch voll daneben, da das Problem nicht beim einschalten des NTs auftritt, sondern beim Starten des PC. Da ist der Zwischenkreis längst geladen. Außerdem hat bei ihm der RCD ausgelöst und nicht die Sicherung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst statt des FI Schutzschalters auch  einen Alu Streifen in die Leitung stopfen und dem Xilence ist es  egal.


 
Das ist einem Bequiet ebenfalls völlig egal.



nikk o. laus schrieb:


> Etwas hat mal den FI-Schalter (300mA) in  meiner Etage rausgehauen. Seitdem gibt es das Problem


 
Hast du einen Industrieroboter zuhause stehen oder was? Normalerweise hat man einen 30mA RCD.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2013)

...womit wir wieder beim Thema Fehlströme durch externe Komponenten (USB Geräte mit eigener Spannungsquelle wie ext. HDD, Drucker, aber auch der Monitor, siehe 'PCGH in Gefahr Phänomen oder so)...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das hast du dir sehr schön ausgedacht. Äußerst fantasievoll. Das besagte NT arbeitet laut Datenblatt bei 100V - 240V. Glaubst du wirklich, dass die Netzspannung bei ihm zuhause unter 100V fällt, ohne dass der Rest irgendwo an der Leitung abfällt und das Haus abfackelt? Oder über 240V steigt ohne das alle Geräte bei ihm Funken sprühen? Das ist absolut ausgeschlossen!!! Weiterhin hat selbst ein Bequiet-NT keine Schutzschaltungen, um eine instabile Spannungsversorgung zu erkennen. Ganz im Gegenteil, solange die Eingangsspannung zwischen angegebenen Werten liegt, arbeitet das NT als ob nichts wäre.


 
Aha. Du also Hobbyelektriker hast also einen Crash Kurs in Netzteiltechnik hingelegt oder was?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Dezember 2013)

Nein, sowas gründliches wie ein Crashkurs in Netzteiltechnik habe ich nicht hingelegt, habe nur eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme + Staatl. Gepr. Techniker mit Schwerpunkt Energie- und Prozessautomatisierung, habe eine Weile Server- und PC-NTs beruflich repariert, mache aktuell Elektronikentwicklung, unteranderem auch MCU-gesteuerten Energie- und Leistungselektronik (NTs, E-Lasten, Konstantspannungs- und Konstantstromquellen), Entwicklung von ICT- und Funktionstestsystemen für elektronische Baugruppen, habe auch einige Jahre elektrische Anlagen, wie Drehstrom-Synchrongeneratoren, ortsfeste- sowie ortsveränderliche elektrische Anlagen und Geräte, nach VDE 0100 Teil 600, VDE 0105 und VDE 0702 geprüft. Das alles ist natürlich nicht mit einem ordentlichen Crashkurs zu vergleichen, aber reicht gerade so, um zu erkennen wenn jemand Schmarrn zum Thema Netzteil, Energieversorgung oder, allgemein, zur Elektronik erzählt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2013)

Und ich vermittle nur Erfahrungswerte die ich in 25 Jahren PC Technik schon erlebt habe.
Daher ist alles möglich und alles kann vorkommen. So unwahrscheinlich das auch ist.
Ich selbst weiß natürlich nicht wieso der TS Probleme hat. Ich will nur andeuten dass es viele Ursachen geben kann und wenn die einfachen Ursachen nicht zutreffend sind muss man sich eben die scheinbar unmöglichen oder unlogischen anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...womit wir wieder beim Thema Fehlströme durch externe Komponenten (USB Geräte mit eigener Spannungsquelle wie ext. HDD, Drucker, aber auch der Monitor, siehe 'PCGH in Gefahr Phänomen oder so)...


 Da würde ich auch gucken, mein PC ist teilweise nicht angegangen wenn ich das Netzteil vom Roccat Apuri und nen USB zum Rechner dran hatte.


----------



## nikk o. laus (19. Dezember 2013)

*UPDATE*
Ich drücke einmal vorne am Gehäuse auf den Knopf, dann leg ich mich untern Schreibtisch und bringe den Netzschalter so in Position, dass zwischen AN und AUS ist. 
So ein bisschen wie der Kickstarter am MoFa - Zündung und "antreten". 
Wird wohl nicht so das Beste für den PC sein 
Kann mir kaum Vorstellen, dass der Fehler nicht vom NT kommt.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Industrieroboter zuhause stehen oder was? Normalerweise hat man einen 30mA RCD.



Für das Bad ein 30mA und für jede Etage 300mA. Hat mein Vater so eingebaut.


----------

